# Battle of the Moon Watch: Bulova vs Omega



## mrspeedmaster

Here is a review I wrote. I think it is fair.

https://www.8past10.com/articles/post/1/586e75b5712edf0e448b8878

It compares the Speedy Pro with the Bulova with tons of pictures. Note. I have 2 of the Bulovas as they are great deals.


----------



## tmathes

Good comparsion, just a few minor points:

- The 6 o'clock second hand sub-dial doesn't tick like a regular quartz, it moves in 1/2 second increments. That is a bit unusual and worth pointing out.

- It's more precise to say this movement is good for plus/minus several seconds a year, not just loses time. Mine is good (so far) for +2-5 seconds/year with my wear pattern (and a twice annual DST change) for my purposes it's nearly dead nuts on all the time with a shade of running fast. I've had my Bulova since July, it really impresses me how accurate it is, it surpasses my two HAQ Certinas, which are thermocompensated and claim to be 10 sec/yr.

- At street prices, the Omega is 10-15x as much as the Bulova, not 6-8x as much, making the price for what Bulova offers even more impressive. That's true whether you compare list to list or street to street (I assume an AD in both cases).

Otherwise a fair comparison and criticism of the case size was dead nuts on, including the strap size gripe (you nailed another of my complaints about the Bulova, strap size should have been wider, like 24mm). I always found it odd they kept the strap size identical to the original but not the case size.

And where did you find those really slick Apollo craft models? They look fantastic.


----------



## mrspeedmaster

tmathes said:


> Good comparsion, just a few minor points:
> 
> And where did you find those really slick Apollo craft models? They look fantastic.


I got the toy a long time ago. Thanks for the feedback. There were a couple of angles I had it originally written to compare based on MSRP then I switched to street price. But it was already too late. Once I publish, it is hard to go back and edit. Usually, I loose all the images I've uploaded.


----------



## wongthian2

good review! I too have the Omega moonwatch, bought a few years ago thinking it should be in eveyone's collection. But, no date feature bugged me enough that the watch sits in its box. On a whim I bought a used Bulova for $425 shipped to me in Japan from USA. The size complaint did not dissuade me since I love my huge Marathon JSAR !
The Bulova with its straps version and date window and new quartz techonlogy fit my small 6.5 wrist just fine! I have tried it on several strap options and a leather one seems to be the perfect choice. This photo shows it on a coastguard orange zulu. Price point and watch quality are hard to beat here!
by rail by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

good review! I too have the Omega moonwatch, bought a few years ago thinking it should be in eveyone's collection. But, no date feature bugged me enough that the watch sits in its box. On a whim I bought a used Bulova for $425 shipped to me in Japan from USA. The size complaint did not dissuade me since I love my huge Marathon JSAR !
The Bulova with its straps version and date window and new quartz techonlogy fit my small 6.5 wrist just fine! I have tried it on several strap options and a leather one seems to be the perfect choice. This photo shows it on a coastguard orange zulu. Price point and watch quality are hard to beat here!
by rail by blingmeister, on Flickr
balcony plants by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

good review! I too have the Omega moonwatch, bought a few years ago thinking it should be in eveyone's collection. But, no date feature bugged me enough that the watch sits in its box. On a whim I bought a used Bulova for $425 shipped to me in Japan from USA. The size complaint did not dissuade me since I love my huge Marathon JSAR !
The Bulova with its straps version and date window and new quartz techonlogy fit my small 6.5 wrist just fine! I have tried it on several strap options and a leather one seems to be the perfect choice. This photo shows it on a coastguard orange zulu. Price point and watch quality are hard to beat here!
by rail by blingmeister, on Flickr
balcony plants by blingmeister, on Flickr
leather ID by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## mrspeedmaster

I dig that brown racing strap. I have mine on a similar dark blue/black.


----------



## minuteman62

Pretty good write-up. I own both (bracelet versions) and always enjoy the story behind the watch and own both for two different reasons. Like you said, they are two different beasts. For the price, Bulova did a great job with the tribute watch. It seems very popular on this forum.


----------



## sixtysix

Nice write up...I have the '69 pre-moon Omega and the Bulova moon watch.


----------



## mannal

Thanks for the write-up! I bought my Bulova after I got my Omega. I had to have both.


----------



## mrspeedmaster

Thanks. People. Here is another piece I wrote for Worn and Wound on the origins of the Bulova moon watch and how it originated from a Universal Geneve. http://wornandwound.com/bulova-used-universal-geneve-get-moon-can-get-one-today/ If you guys like the content, make sure to drop a comment.


----------



## montu63

Love this watch. I've one in the post, can't wait. The history is intriguing and it's design is unique. Looks like Bulova did a great job.


----------



## montu63

I love this watch but wish it was a little smaller. If they made it in a 42mm it would be perfect. My grail watch is the speedy pro but I think this is possibly a nicer design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins

I too wish it was a tad bit smaller. I haven't handled one in person yet but I'm starting to prefer smaller watches. It's a shame because the speedy moon watch is probably out of reach for me for the foreseeable future and it is my all time favorite. I'm always on the lookout for a substitute and I thought this Bulova was perfect, but after watching some videos and studying pics I fear it is a smidge too large. I don't know. I'd like to see one in person first.


----------



## ajsthe3

Nice write-up. I can't speak to the Speedy as I don't own one (one day...) but I love my Bulova. The lines are crazy sleek and the crystal is just gorgeous. Can't say which may be better (though Omega perhaps has the stronger legacy), but for now I'm happy with my Bulova.


----------



## WatchesinIL

solchitlins said:


> I too wish it was a tad bit smaller. I haven't handled one in person yet but I'm starting to prefer smaller watches. It's a shame because the speedy moon watch is probably out of reach for me for the foreseeable future and it is my all time favorite. I'm always on the lookout for a substitute and I thought this Bulova was perfect, but after watching some videos and studying pics I fear it is a smidge too large. I don't know. I'd like to see one in person first.


My 2 cents...at least try it on. I too, prefer smaller watches (39-40mm are my favorite), but this wears much smaller than it is. It wears like a 42mm. Give it a shot on your wrist before you write it off.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

solchitlins said:


> I too wish it was a tad bit smaller. I haven't handled one in person yet but I'm starting to prefer smaller watches. It's a shame because the speedy moon watch is probably out of reach for me for the foreseeable future and it is my all time favorite. I'm always on the lookout for a substitute and I thought this Bulova was perfect, but after watching some videos and studying pics I fear it is a smidge too large. I don't know. I'd like to see one in person first.


Before they were in stores, I was worried it would be too big for me. I copied the stock photo showing a front-on view to a Word document and kept adjusting the scaling until it printed out with the 20mm lug spacing perfectly 1:1 to actual size. I used that as a template to see if it would fit.


----------



## montu63

solchitlins said:


> I too wish it was a tad bit smaller. I haven't handled one in person yet but I'm starting to prefer smaller watches. It's a shame because the speedy moon watch is probably out of reach for me for the foreseeable future and it is my all time favorite. I'm always on the lookout for a substitute and I thought this Bulova was perfect, but after watching some videos and studying pics I fear it is a smidge too large. I don't know. I'd like to see one in person first.


I too am beginning to prefer smaller watches or at least watches that don't look too large on my wrist. To be honest the Bulova wears ok on my 7 inch wrist particularly on the Velcro strap. It's a beautiful watch with fantastic detail on the dial and a great back story. It's easy to get use to the size after a while...but sometimes I think how perfect it would be at 41-42mm. Side by side with my friends Speedy pro it certainly didn't disgrace itself and I think it stands on its own feet as something unique and not necessarily a poor mans speedmaster.

I will be getting the omega very soon for my 40th so I'll be the very lucky owner of the 2 moon watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins

My chrono is the seiko spc079 "big date", this moon watch would be even larger than that I think


----------



## Ticonderoga

subbed


----------



## topol2

Hey, a word to all you "speedie" guys that think the "speedie" is the next best thing to sliced bread......when put to the test on the surface of the moon the "speedie" had a catastrophic failure. The crystal fell out. Let me repeat, *when put to the test the "speedie" failed. ** One more time....when put to the test the "speedie" failed. *


----------



## Ticonderoga

"hmmmm.... I finally made it to the mystical 100 post level. Now what do I do? Let me see if there is any thread at all where I can stir the pot and troll around to create the biggest ruckus."


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Good stuff,


----------



## UofRSpider

I own the strap version and it's amazing! The dial-work and subset registers and tachymeter scale are extremely well done. I know some have complained about the lume, but mine is terrific - readable all night. I have highly recommended this watch.


----------



## mcmikey

I came across this thread whilst researching the Bulova moon watch. I’m trying to find a size comparison to the gen 2 X33. Does anyone have both?
Cheers
Mike


----------



## mcmikey

I came across this thread whilst researching the Bulova moon watch. I’m trying to find a size comparison to the gen 2 X33. Does anyone have both?
Cheers
Mike


----------



## veggfodur

That Bulova is a great watch and alot of value for the money but no way it beats the good old speedy! 

Hoping to be able to pick up the speedy this year as of the 50th year!


----------



## neilziesing

I already own the Speedy 3510, but have been interested in getting one of these Bulova Moon watches for some time. I do however have one of these....


----------



## Watch Carefully

Nice. I've been thinking of getting one of the Bulova moon chronos.
Years ago I had a steel speedy and one of the original 1969 Apollo XI commemoratives (below).

I think the Bulova would be a more sensible purchase.
:O]


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Awesome Speedy.



Watch Carefully said:


> Nice. I've been thinking of getting one of the Bulova moon chronos.
> Years ago I had a steel speedy and one of the original 1969 Apollo XI commemoratives (below).
> 
> I think the Bulova would be a more sensible purchase.
> :O]


----------



## Watch Carefully

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Awesome Speedy.


Thanks! It was well used when I was offered a chance to buy it. After full restoration, it was so nice, I was afraid to wear it.
Gold isn't my go-to metal anyway. I sold it in '07...a few months later one of them sold via Antiquorum for nearly 2x what I got.
;o[

Omega just announced a new model very similar to this original gold commemorative. MSRP is about $30k USD. Some guy on the 'Bay is selling a top-grade original for $60k!


----------



## doggbiter




----------



## DECO665

I love, love, love the Bulova. Wanted to purchase one since the day it was announced. That lasted about 5min until I discovered that it is 45mm. 

I don't care who you are but unless you have a 9" wrist it looks ridiculous and with my 6.5" wrist it's an impossibility. 

Bulova, made a 40mm or less version. Call it a "ladies" if you must. Who cares!


----------



## MDT IT

Battle?
Win this ever.. :-d

Hi

Pre-Moon ..


----------



## lvt

Whatever happens, Omega will win on the resale battle.


----------



## FL410

DECO665 said:


> I love, love, love the Bulova. Wanted to purchase one since the day it was announced. That lasted about 5min until I discovered that it is 45mm.
> 
> I don't care who you are but unless you have a 9" wrist it looks ridiculous and with my 6.5" wrist it's an impossibility.
> 
> Bulova, made a 40mm or less version. Call it a "ladies" if you must. Who cares!


I wish it were smaller as well. But, even the original from 1971 was well over 40mm. (43mm?) I have small wrists, but I wear it anyway. You don't have to have a 9 inch wrist, not everything has to look like a dress watch on you. I don't care if it "looks ridiculous " or not. You get used to the size. It's a cool watch.


----------



## patr1ckd

mrspeedmaster said:


> Thanks. People. Here is another piece I wrote for Worn and Wound on the origins of the Bulova moon watch and how it originated from a Universal Geneve. http://wornandwound.com/bulova-used-universal-geneve-get-moon-can-get-one-today/ If you guys like the content, make sure to drop a comment.


Great research and write up. Thanks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd

lvt said:


> Whatever happens, Omega will win on the resale battle.


Maybe, but there's potential here for a $300 Lunar pilot to go up in value. The Bulova Royal Oak resale has been pretty epic. Bulova Astronaut does well too.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1

DECO665 said:


> I love, love, love the Bulova. Wanted to purchase one since the day it was announced. That lasted about 5min until I discovered that it is 45mm.
> 
> I don't care who you are but unless you have a 9" wrist it looks ridiculous and with my 6.5" wrist it's an impossibility.
> 
> Bulova, made a 40mm or less version. Call it a "ladies" if you must. Who cares!


ladies it is. I have 7 5/8" wrists, wear the Bulova Moon Watch and it's fine. Maybe instead of ranking on people that enjoy wearing just accept that with your child-like wrist you are consigned to wearing ladies watches. no shame in that, if it fits it fits. I would NEVER insult anybody wearing a 40mm (or smaller) watch so what makes you so special insulting those of us with appropriate sized wrists that choose to wear appropriate sized watches?


----------



## Docholiday11x

I think the watch is sizes fairly well. It's weird. I prefer smaller watches 36-40mm. But I saw the Lunar Pilot for a good price and couldn't say no. On a Nato the watch feels great on my 7 inch wrist. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## elforro

Seabee1 said:


> ladies it is. I have 7 5/8" wrists, wear the Bulova Moon Watch and it's fine. Maybe instead of ranking on people that enjoy wearing just accept that with your child-like wrist you are consigned to wearing ladies watches. no shame in that, if it fits it fits. I would NEVER insult anybody wearing a 40mm (or smaller) watch so what makes you so special insulting those of us with appropriate sized wrists that choose to wear appropriate sized watches?
> 
> View attachment 14072023


7" wrist here and enjoying the heck out of it!! Good luck to those waiting for a 40mm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren

Here's a good size comparison...


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Seabee1, who makes your velcro strap? It looks good with the lighter color ribbon.


----------



## BenchGuy

With all due respect, I find the notion of a "battle" between these two models amusing.
Omega (now a part of Swatch) homage to its original moonwatch...with considerable effort to remain faithful to original case and use of a mechanical descendant of the original 321 movement...
vs Bulova's (now Citizen) homage to Dave Scott's Bulova...which bears nothing but a visual similarity to the original housing a quartz movement in an over-sized case.
Nothing to compare in my opinion.
That said...buy and wear whichever puts a smile on your face...and if it reminds you of the USA accomplishment of taking man to the Moon and back at a time when the on-board computer weighed 70lbs and could barely be called a computer by any modern measure...then that should be sufficiently gratifying.
Best regards, BG


----------



## patr1ckd

I'm sure you're super fun at parties.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## scropeandgrey

Great perspective - thanks for sharing.


----------



## [email protected]

OP, nice job with your research - watch history is a history I enjoy learning! Just had my Bulova moonwatch delivered today, as fine as your photos are, it looks so much better in person. My Omega GMT just went into the watchwinder for an extended stay 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 20nickels

When you consider price and the fact that the Omega failed on it's moon excursion....nuff said.


----------



## Seabee1

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Seabee1, who makes your velcro strap? It looks good with the lighter color ribbon.


sorry for the delayed response, i bought it here - https://www.ebay.com/sch/swiss-time-watches/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=
I found the cloth tag too white, so I dipped it in strong coffee, got me a nice khaki color


----------



## TKiteCD

Too bad they didn't put a real Accutron movement in this Bulova watch - the Accutron movement was used in the Command Module etc. and mission control.


----------



## TKiteCD

20nickels said:


> When you consider price and the fact that the Omega failed on it's moon excursion....nuff said.


Pete Conrad wore a Glycine Airman as well as his Omega on the Apollo 12 lunar mission.


----------



## patr1ckd

TKiteCD said:


> Pete Conrad wore a Glycine Airman as well as his Omega on the Apollo 12 lunar mission.


You may be thinking of a Gemini mission. If this website is right, Conrad wore only one watch on Apollo 12 and it was a speedy.

https://24hourwatch.org/airman_in_space/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd

TKiteCD said:


> Too bad they didn't put a real Accutron movement in this Bulova watch - the Accutron movement was used in the Command Module etc. and mission control.


That would have been great. Instant classic. Or even a mechanical like the original had.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1

TKiteCD said:


> Too bad they didn't put a real Accutron movement in this Bulova watch - the Accutron movement was used in the Command Module etc. and mission control.


I believe in the original moon watch it was a universal geneve


----------



## 14060

Enjoyed the review!


----------



## BenchGuy

Seabee1 said:


> sorry for the delayed response, i bought it here - https://www.ebay.com/sch/swiss-time-watches/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=
> I found the cloth tag too white, so I dipped it in strong coffee, got me a nice khaki color


What an amazing coincidence that only one Speedy failed and it just happened to be the one issued to Dave Scott, who just happened to have his "personal" Bulova prototype which he had agreed to test for Bulova on the mission (which didn't "exist" since it was not listed on his manifest of personal items). Hmmm...

Humans are funny creatures.

Regards, 
BG


----------



## BenchGuy

TKiteCD said:


> Too bad they didn't put a real Accutron movement in this Bulova watch - the Accutron movement was used in the Command Module etc. and mission control.


Accutron never made a chronograph with a tuning fork oscillator. I believe the only tuning fork based chronograph was the ESA 9210 (Omega 1255)...and all tuning fork movements are out of production...rumor has it that tooling to make the index wheels and index and pawl stones has long since disappeared along with the folks who were familiar with the process.

That said, if there was sufficient interest, certainly a new production movement could be manufactured...all it takes is $.

Regards, BG


----------



## espiga

For those who did not see this post on the mybulova forum:

https://www.mybulova.com/forums/bulova-chronograph-flown-moon-apollo-15?page=1


----------



## TroyTrojan10

Largest watch that I own.

It is a little large on my 6.5 inch wrist but isn't too bad.

My biggest complaint is that the 1/10 subdial stops at 30 seconds.

I actually use this watch as the timekeeper for my box and set my other autos and manuals based on Bulova time.

I picked mine up on Reddit for $275 shipped in the SS bracelet BNIB with tags. For $275: the accuracy, cool factor and story is well worth the purchase!

I've had several speedy Reduced models but still haven't had the professional. The omega easily wins in charm factor. The hesilite has a certain warmth too it that brings the watch to life for me.

It's kind of like comparing a tube amp and a solid state in the guitar world.

Great article my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Omega PO owner and long time lurker of the speedy line....had my hands on a reduced, racing and pro, just never pulled the trigger.....

"Stumbled" (for want of a better word) onto Bulova while hunting for a gym/workout watch that could take some abuse - snagged a pair of sea kings, and very happy....

So, of course, the sea kings led me to pay more attention to Bulova, a brand I'd never paid much attention to....

Then I saw a moon watch.......then another.....then another....

Oh wow.....

Now I have one, and this thing scratches so many of the itches the speedy started, I am just blown away.....

Not a speedy for sure, but man, for $300US this is a seriously nice watch, and the history doesn't hurt either.

The stock leather strap sucks, and the 2 piece nato I will likely never use....so right now it's on a 22mm Rios pilot, and I foresee many strap changes in the future....

Some pics.....


----------



## MDT IT

...and the Winner is ;-)


----------



## Wolfsatz

MDT IT said:


> ...and the Winner is ;-)


^^^^^^^ can't see your image ^^^^^^^^^

But here's the obvious winner
Happy Socks by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

The winner is me


----------



## [email protected]

View attachment 14213761


The winner is me


----------



## Maddog1970

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 14213761
> 
> 
> The winner is me


Yup, speedy is a killer....love those straps, care to share where you got them?

Have mine on the moon strap today, and while I may have initially poo-pood it, it actually really nice and works well with the watch....


----------



## [email protected]

The Lunar Pilot makes the Speedy look like the reduced, but it’s not. 

You can get the Kizzi straps at seb12100030.com. Be advised: he only opens the sales window for short periods of time, so place your order while you can. It could be another moth or so before he opens orders again. Then it can take a few weeks to get them. But I assure you, it is worth all of the time and effort. The attention to detail getting these to NASA specs is amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

[email protected] said:


> The Lunar Pilot makes the Speedy look like the reduced, but it's not.
> 
> You can get the Kizzi straps at seb12100030.com. Be advised: he only opens the sales window for short periods of time, so place your order while you can. It could be another moth or so before he opens orders again. Then it can take a few weeks to get them. But I assure you, it is worth all of the time and effort. The attention to detail getting these to NASA specs is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Yeah, I looked again at the pic and changed my original comment to omit the "reduced"!

I have seen those straps on eBay, and wondered what they looked like in the real world, and gotta ya they are killer!

May have to take a peak!

Thanks again, and v.nice speedy!


----------



## Jake31

the tube amp VS solid state analogy was pretty interesting TroyTrojan10


----------



## Maddog1970

[email protected] said:


> The Lunar Pilot makes the Speedy look like the reduced, but it's not.
> 
> You can get the Kizzi straps at seb12100030.com. Be advised: he only opens the sales window for short periods of time, so place your order while you can. It could be another moth or so before he opens orders again. Then it can take a few weeks to get them. But I assure you, it is worth all of the time and effort. The attention to detail getting these to NASA specs is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info, and mine arrived today....and boy you are not wrong!

Just about the perfect strap for the Bulova (and speedy), and wears very nice!















Look a perfect on my dark side, and I may never change the strap again!


----------



## espiga

Hi Maddog1970,

Thank you for sharing, it looks awesome.

Best regards.


----------



## Miked6

I wanted a Speedmaster so bad but $3,000 for a professional or even $1800ish for a reduced was just out of my range. I scored a Bulova Lunar Pilot for $200 on the sale forum and haven't look back. It is a big watch but very cool with its own identity and heritage.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ross2187




----------



## deckeda

Also 6.75" wrist


----------



## MikeSunWest

The Bulova looks very professional...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stiski

A buddy of mine has the Omega , I have the Bulova , aide by side , both present a similar “look” , both have a very good finish and fit . The movements is another thing , comparing apples to oranges. I would say that is the true differences in the two . Each has its own history reflected in the price point . Not sure one is really better than the other when it come to timekeeping . Both are a good collector value .


----------



## espiga

I case someone missed, from Fratello Watches 2015 interview with Dave Scott, also pictures of the original:

https://www.fratellowatches.com/fratello-watches-qa-with-apollo-15-astronaut-dave-scott/

Best regards.

Picture of mine, an awesome watch!!!


----------



## Dan T.

Holy dead thread revival, Batman!

Had the LP for about a year. Loved the HAQ, and the chrono (the three or four times I actually used it), that huge hunk of sapphire, that the dial has real "layers" to it, the case back is really cool, and that it's a 'moon watch' without breaking the bank (I got mine for $360, which I think is a huge value for this watch).

What I didn't like: its size (common complaint), the weight, the mismatched bracelet/casing (bracelet is brushed steel, casing is bead-blasted), a 20mm bracelet is too narrow for a watch this size, the lugs are too close to the case so swapping in a NATO or NASA Velcro band is difficult (or impossible), and its thickness.

As a space geek, it's a bit heartbreaking it didn't check all my boxes, and maybe someday I'll own one again (the PVD one seems interesting).

Here are some macro shots of the dial details I was talking about (the last pic isn't mine, but all the other ones are of the model I sold to another WUS member a while back).


----------



## Madcatblue39

I bought mine from joma a few months ago. It is my first non automatic since I got back into watches about 3yrs ago. I have been surprised at how much I enjoy this watch. Its big, but so am I so thats a plus for me. 
Being able to grab and go vs winding/setting is great. The history makes it special imo and the bang for the buck is amazing.


----------



## guspech750

I just picked up my second Lunar Pilot. It a “refurbished” model. I bought the silver Lunar Pilot for $175 shipped. It arrived in perfect condition and works flawless as my black Lumar Pilot does. Both my Lunar Pilots sit next to my Aragon Meteorite Swiss auto. I love the watches, space history and the story of Bulova


----------



## MysteryBiscuits

Thinking about buying the Bulova as a gift; if it was even 42mm it would be an instant buy for myself.


----------



## Elharvo

topol2 said:


> Hey, a word to all you "speedie" guys that think the "speedie" is the next best thing to sliced bread......when put to the test on the surface of the moon the "speedie" had a catastrophic failure. The crystal fell out. Let me repeat, *when put to the test the "speedie" failed. **One more time....when put to the test the "speedie" failed. *


Damn. I guess I won't be taking my omega to the moon next time I go then


----------



## FarmKid

I just couldn't get over the size of the Lunar Pilot. It was a really amazing watch though, I loved looking at it, my wife liked it too, it was just didn't get worn enough. I hope the person who bought mine enjoys wearing it. I enjoy wearing my Omega Speedmaster Reduced more.

I still love Bulova though. Accutrons get wrist time for sure.


----------

